# Ss.org CS:Source server



## Chris (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm thinking on picking one up. Would you play?


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you talking Source or 1.6. Ahh hell I was hooked on them both but more so on source. I would be all over that for sure dude!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2008)

sure just lemme check to see how it works with wine, lol


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've got CS installed, but have only played once for about 5 minutes because everyone on the server I joined were being assholes. I suppose I'd give it a shot with you guys if one were to be made available. I'm more of a maybe, since I don't really play often enough to have an opinion of the game.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 10, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> sure just lemme check to see how it works with wine, lol



It works just fine under Ubuntu 8.04.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> It works just fine under Ubuntu 8.04.


7.04 here lol, but wine 0.9.59 which is like .10 versions newer than ubuntu has lol

my username is enthauptet


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2008)

Nobody gives a shit which version you run, fag.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Nobody gives a shit which version you run, fag.


fuck you and your windows  it helps with troubleshooting 

edit: alright regular HL works great

gonna take like a million years to DL source


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


> I've got CS installed, but have only played once for about 5 minutes because everyone on the server I joined were being assholes. I suppose I'd give it a shot with you guys if one were to be made available. I'm more of a maybe, since I don't really play often enough to have an opinion of the game.



I play here and there, and god damn do I get my ass kicked.


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> fuck you and your windows  it helps with troubleshooting



Dude I run Linux, but I don't think it makes me cool, and don't have to tell everyone what fucking kernel version I'm running to enlarge my ePeen.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jun 10, 2008)

now is this a self ran server, or a paid company ran server?

either way, sounds cool.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Dude I run Linux, but I don't think it makes me cool, and don't have to tell everyone what fucking kernel version I'm running to enlarge my ePeen.


huh? wtf are you talkin about man

I suck too, so don't worry  you have good company


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd be down, but I need to partition my drive to put XP onto my desktop and then I can re-install CS.  I used to be really good, been a while since I've played but I'm sure I could get back into fighting form in no time!


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> now is this a self ran server, or a paid company ran server?
> 
> either way, sounds cool.



I'd grab one from something like gameservers.com.


----------



## HamBungler (Jun 10, 2008)

This gives me a reason to play CS again!  I upgraded my whole gaming rig just to play it and its gotten maybe 3 hours playtime tops since I got it for Christmas, I used to be awesome at 1.5 but that was a lonnng time ago! haha.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2008)

Hellz. Fuckin. yeah

I play as Tom Bombadil IST KRIEG btw.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> I play here and there, and god damn do I get my ass kicked.



At least I won't be the only one getting my ass handed to me


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 10, 2008)

once my good computer is up and running count me in


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2008)

it doesn't seem to like source, but original works great


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 11, 2008)

I would be down once finals are over - I can rock it on my laptop. Been a hwile since I have played but I can rock it with an MP5.

CS:S would be awesome - I had some nice maps back when I played.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 11, 2008)

I seem to recall a Fallout themed map for CS:S... Vault 15. I checked it out, but never played on it...

By the way, my steam ID is: Buzz762


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2008)

For anyone who hasn't installed Steam/CS in a long time, does it still take a lot to get in installed? I tried running it from my discs a while back and the steam updates took forever and a day.  Anyone reinstalled it recently?


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 11, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> For anyone who hasn't installed Steam/CS in a long time, does it still take a lot to get in installed? I tried running it from my discs a while back and the steam updates took forever and a day.  Anyone reinstalled it recently?


It does take a while. Im running it on a laptop with a Pentium Mobile 2.0GHz with 2MB L2, 2GB DDR400 and 60GB 7200rpm drive. It must be the most compressed format known to man - sheesh. Steam is slow as concrete drying.


----------



## MrJack (Jun 11, 2008)

Most definitely a great idea. I've started playing it again last weekend when I had a friend over and we played PCW. I'm not very good but I can deal some carnage with a Desert Eagle, it's especially fun to annoy people with headshots in deathmatch servers.


----------



## Makelele (Jun 11, 2008)

I could give it a try, even if the latency will probably destroy me.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 11, 2008)

Makelele said:


> I could give it a try, even if the latency will probably destroy me.



It will probably destroy us too 

I remember back when I used to play CS before the kid hackers etc, we would all ping less tan 100, then some guy would come on witha ping of like 500 and smoke everyone.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jun 11, 2008)

This is going to be Fun
While all of you were spending your time on something productive like working on your chops I was wasting years of my life on CSS....Looks like I may have an addiction relapse...The wife is gonna hate you guys for this


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 11, 2008)

Okay.. I'm definitely a yes, now. 

Also, I found a mod for HL2 that takes me back to my Team Fortress days... Fortress Forever. God, I love this mod. Didn't seem to be too many people playing it this morning though.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 11, 2008)

I could give it a shot. I've only played it like once with a friend, and I can't remember if I liked it.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2008)

Alpo said:


> I could give it a shot. I've only played it like once with a friend, and I can't remember if I liked it.



Everyone like Counter Strike DD


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Dude I run Linux, but I don't think it makes me cool, and don't have to tell everyone what fucking kernel version I'm running to enlarge my ePeen.


ePeen


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Everyone like Counter Strike DD



Even if I don't like it, you guys are cool enough here to make me want to play with you. If you were all dickbags, though, I wouldn't bother.

Me liking it just helps the process quite a bit.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 11, 2008)

you could have more than just CS running anyway, it'd just be us playing so we could have the other games going too.


----------



## Jagw (Jun 11, 2008)

1.6 please? I don't get on with Source. Back in the day I was good at CS, but my skills have long dwindled into nothing


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 11, 2008)

We need a SS.org Garry's Mod server, lol.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 12, 2008)

Dammit, i just uninstalled and deleted valve/steam to make room on my HDD, but i guess i'll have to load that fucker back on! Get ready to be pwned........ whoever is really, REALLY bad at it...


----------



## turmoil (Jul 7, 2008)

so... i think we should get this server up and going 

either CS: Source or 1.6 would be incredible


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 7, 2008)

I have it, but never have been one for online gaming. If there's a server it could be fun to play


----------



## turmoil (Jul 7, 2008)

it would definitely be fun if it were comprised mostly of SS.org members


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 7, 2008)

turmoil said:


> it would definitely be fun if it were comprised mostly of SS.org members



 I recently installed all of my HL2 games


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually would.. Ive been playing abit lately, its fun.


----------



## turmoil (Jul 7, 2008)

well, we should get this going and/or start a SS.org CS clan.

any takers??


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 7, 2008)

Personally i say save your money, everyone get on xfire, and just join one of the thousands of empty "ghostown" servers that are still up and running CSS!

If you do choose to get one though, hit me up if you need a hand with RCON, desktop remote server shit and server configs etc. as I used to help run a fairly large clan a few years back and did all that side of things, think I can remember at least some of it!


----------



## thadood (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm up for 1.6. CSS runs like balls on my notebook. It's the only system that can run games in the house, too =x


----------



## jaxadam (Jul 7, 2008)

Go 'fer it. I'll whoop some ass.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone please explain steam to me, my ISP give me free content including a games network that they used to refer to as steam but I don't understand it, is it the same as what you guys are talking about? Is it just a matter of buying a game and directing it to that server, what about playstation, xbox, pc, mac, can you only play against people on the same platform?

Sorry for the noob questions.

This is part of the free content I was talking about Internode Games Network: For all your latest Gaming News, Files and Servers


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2008)

steam is a valve software thing, it's the first hit on practically every search engine


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 10, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Can someone please explain steam to me, my ISP give me free content including a games network that they used to refer to as steam but I don't understand it, is it the same as what you guys are talking about? Is it just a matter of buying a game and directing it to that server, what about playstation, xbox, pc, mac, can you only play against people on the same platform?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions.
> 
> This is part of the free content I was talking about Internode Games Network: For all your latest Gaming News, Files and Servers



Welcome to Steam

Click "Get Steam Now"...all it is is a "content delivery platform", you can buy and download games direct from Steam. Games like CSS, HL2, Audiosurf etc. also integrally use it to get updates/patches and whatnot, and it has a community side aswell for playing with friends. Some games like those by Valve require that you have Steam running whilst you play...i don't know why.

Windows and Mac users can play on the same servers, but Xbox360 and PS3 are completely separate and each have their own dedicated or peer-to-peer servers.


----------



## Leec (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll come out of Source retirement for this. I've always wanted to shoot everyone on this website in the head anyway.


----------



## JBroll (Jul 15, 2008)

You'll see me on as Hammy, Hampster of Doom.

Yes, hampster is spelled with a 'p' in it, and I am in fact a hampster of doom. Beware.

Jeff


----------



## Leec (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm on there as "sonofscience". Just installed it and getting up to speed with it again on some Bot servers.


----------

